# Converting Publisher to Excel... is it possible?



## BlessedCash2008 (Jan 4, 2010)

My boss just asked me to convert a publisher 2003 file to an excel 2003 so it can be used in another store location. Is that posible and how?
HELP!


----------



## The Villan (Feb 20, 2006)

LOL
I might be wrong and would love to be proven wrong, but your boss is in cuckoo land.

You can convert it to a word document, but the results may not be too great.

You would use the File Save As.. and change the file type to a Word.doc.

Depending on what the documenet is will determine how well it gets converted.

maybe if you could upload an example we could have a go at converting it.

You could of course select the data in the publisher document and copy and then go to an excel workshet and Paste the data.

Each part of the publisher document will be pasted as an object, but it will look like what you have in Publisher.

Maybe thats all your boss wants. Doesn't make sense to me but you never know, you might win some brownie points.

Good luck


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I am with "The Villan", what is in this Publisher file that could be used in a Excel spreadsheet?


----------



## jimr381 (Jul 20, 2007)

A table can be copied and pasted into an Excel spreadsheet but there is not export option to save it as an Excel spreadsheet. What exactly is in the file and are you trying to edit it later on?


----------



## letchworth (Jul 2, 2005)

BlessedCash2008 said:


> My boss just asked me to convert a publisher 2003 file to an excel 2003 so it can be used in another store location. Is that posible and how?
> HELP!


You don't give many details-- so it is hard to imagine a use for such a file.

Converting the Publisher file to an image and then installing it in a single cell is quite easy-- Just group all the objects on the page you wish to move to Excel- (look up "group objects" in the help file if that is not a familiar process for you). Then open Excel and point to the cell you wish to hold your new image. Then click on Edit> Paste SPECIAL> and bitmap. Your Publisher image is now on your page and can be moved as needed by dragging.

HOWEVER, realize that this is now an IMAGE-- no longer text and cannot be edited in Excel (however, if you keep the Publisher file it can be edited there and moved over again).

The Villan's copy & paste solution creates a new version of the file (much better IMO than my solution-- but will take much longer, and if all you wish is a copy of the image- quick and easy-- this will do it for you).

Perhaps given the details of what you are doing (dummy mock-up approximating the actual document) we could be more specific.
Good luck
letchworth


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

All I can imagine is that you have a table that is in Publisher and you want it in Excel. If that is the case, if you want it to function in Excel, you must cut and paste.
One possibility - but one I have never tried, and you would want to make certain that you are not dealing with confidential data - is this service, Zamzar. Using this firm, you could convert the publisher file to a text document and open that with Excel, or convert it to an HTML file and open that with Excel.
It appears that you will get an ad on the converted file (or a lot of pop-up ads or something) unless you pay a fee, but the Pro version is only $16/mo, there are no ads, you can delete your files (rather than waiting for them to do it as they wish) and the conversion is guaranteed in 4 days. (Actually, they claim to be able to convert Publisher files to any of the following formats: doc, html, odt, pcx, pdf, png, ps, rtf, txt.)
But I have no connection with this company and have never used this service. Still, if your publisher file is big and you are not worried about confidentiality, this might work.


----------

